# Track covers wanted, used for Cat D3B



## johndeerewes1 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just bought my first used dozer, a CAT D3B machine and I see that the track covers, in 3 pieces - one long, one medium and a small grease cover, for both the right and left side tracks are totally corroded. Does anyone know where I can buy used covers in decent shape for this machine?

I am also in the process of repainting this machine, and have purchased the basic D3B model decal kit for this unit. Does anyone know where I can purchase the smaller decals, showing the shift pattern, throttle speed, and other assorted decals which doesnt come with the basic model kit?


----------

